# problem z kamerką Acer OrbiCam

## cocinella

Witam, mam problem z kamerką internetową, nie chce się właćzyć na skypie, a komunikat brzmi nie można ukończyć tej czynności gdyż inny program jest zajęty, wybierz przełącz na aby uaktywnić zajęty program i usunąć problem. Tak też zrobiłam przełączyłam na skype, ale nadal nie działa. Po raz kolejny proszę o pomoc. Może ktoś wie jak to zrobić?

----------

## Jacekalex

Cheese, mplayer czy vlc pokazują obraz z tej kamerki?

Tu masz przykłady użycia:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam

Zainstaluj sys-process/lsof

i pokaż wyniki:

```
ls -l /dev/video*

lsof /dev/video*
```

Pokaż też wynik z roota:

```
dmesg | egrep 'gspca|video'
```

----------

